# power washer problem



## soma (Nov 6, 2011)

We've got a husky power washer hd1300. It stopped putting out pressure. I ordered the rebuild parts for it. Their parts diagram wasn't clear and their help department isn't easy to reach. After rebuilding, it still isn't building up pressure. I tried testing it with the sprayer detached and there's no water pressure coming out from the pump. (The water flows out like a regular faucet with very little extra pressure.)

I've attached the parts diagram.

Would appreciate any help with this.

Thanks.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You might try your question over at the PROFESSIONAL site........www.painttalk.com. They have a PW forum where some experts could help you out. My experience with PW's is that the pumps inevitably go bad after a few years of service. Usually it costs more to replace the pump so I just buy a new PW.


----------

